# Selling a House Privately



## celtdownunder (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi All,
just found this site. We moved to New Zealand from the US as I work for an American company. NZ is amazing I have to say and so much less stress than the UK and US! Sadly for us we need to move back to the Northern Hemisphere to Canada-so exciting once more but it also means us selling our home which we aim to do ourselves. If any of you guys have any ideas where we could post our website we would be so grateful!
thanx all Welsh hugs from down under


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

celtdownunder said:


> Hi All,
> just found this site. We moved to New Zealand from the US as I work for an American company. NZ is amazing I have to say and so much less stress than the UK and US! Sadly for us we need to move back to the Northern Hemisphere to Canada-so exciting once more but it also means us selling our home which we aim to do ourselves. If any of you guys have any ideas where we could post our website we would be so grateful!
> thanx all Welsh hugs from down under


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

I'm actually going to put this in its own thread, as I think it's useful in its own right. 

We'll be selling a section soon, so have been investigating this ourselves.
There's always the obvious Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me - but we've also been looking at www.greendoor.co.nz and Homes For Sale New Zealand NZ, Private Sale Real Estate New Zealand NZ . They're cheaper than real estate agents exorbitant prices! We're probably going with Green Doors on-line sales package, as it includes Trademe ads in the price anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

before listing on the market I have twice had full builder's reports and independent valuations done for the property, and have copies available to potential buyers. 

With risks/doubts over leaky buildings, structural standards etc I thought the investment was worth it - especially if you're selling privately then the independent valuation is more relevant than an often dated government/rating valuation.

As long as you're happy with that valuation of course!

Benefits - can save a lot of time rather than a potential buyer arranging their own - and often they're reluctant to pay. A bit like selling a vehicle with the owner's manual and all the stamps in it showing its service history - 'peace of mind' for the buyer.

I wouldn't buy a house without a building inspection/report, and for a potential buyer these documents will also help them with the bank/mortgage. 

For about $1000 I think it's money well spent in promoting your own property for sale - and still a lot less than a real estate agent, and the valuation gives you a good baseline for negotiating.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

another option for private house sales:

houses.co.nz

and: Tips for “private sale” owners - mentions the LIM report, something I'd forgotten

A LIM report from your local council will be appreciated by prospective purchasers and may save you time in the negotiation and conditional contract periods.


----------

